# Vaping in car



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape. 

Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I have no problem with vaping. Just ask first. They always do.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


Why? Because I don't want to breathe that stuff. There ARE things in there that I shouldn't have to breathe.

Let's start with nicotine. I smoked years ago. I never want to start again. I would object to having to inhale that stuff.

And then there's cannabis related compounds. I can be drug tested in facilities that I visit for work that I do. I haven't smoked pot for decades, because of that. If I decide to change that, it needs to be MY choice.

Look, I have worked for years in refineries and chemical plants. I'm no stranger to hazardous materials. But I chose to do that. Driving for Uber shouldn't involve that. And I haven't had to. If a passenger started, I'd probably just ask them to stop.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://no-smoke.org/electronic-smoking-devices-secondhand-aerosol/


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

yes there are bad chemicals and you dont know what they are vaping 

could easily be cannabis


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I can shampoo the seats (and do) to get out the funk, but cleaning the headliner is alot more difficult and requires a steam clean.

Smoke gets into the headliner and the funk lingers.

I guess you have to be a pretty clean driver to understand this.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The only smoke I'll allow in my car are unintentional farts.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

rubisgsa said:


> could easily be cannabis


Lets hope so.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


There is.

https://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancer-causes/tobacco-and-cancer/e-cigarettes.html
https://cancer.org/latest-news/juul-e-cigarettes-and-youth-what-you-need-to-know.html
https://www.lung.org/about-us/blog/2018/06/juul-a-wolf-in-sheeps-clothing.html
https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/basic_i...garettes-for-Kids-Teens-and-Young-Adults.html
https://www.checkupnewsroom.com/juu...-exposes-teens-to-a-pack-a-day-of-cigarettes/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They do not leave a smell in my car. I breathe far worse than a little vapour every day. 

No, I do not smoke, but smoke does not bother me, either. The only reason that I do not allow cigarets in the car is that Uber and Lyft users do not like the lingering smell. There is no lingering smell from the vapour.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I let people vape in my car, as long as they open the window. And, I only get a request for this maybe once a month, if that.

Vaping does not smell, ergo, no problem.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I absolutely do not allow it because I'm allergic to marijuana. Despite common belief that it's "harmless" because it's not a smoke it still is dispersing it all over the cabin of the vehicle, and within seconds of someone taking a hit I have an immediate stinging sensation in my eyes which interferes with my vision. This could easily result in a crash caused by a drug addicts careless disregard for any sensibilities.

And also despite common belief marijuana is *clearly *addictive as far too many people addicted to it can't control their urges to "sneak" a hit from their vaporizers when they think you're not looking, instead of going a few precious minutes without putting more marijuana in their systems.

Finally, again despite common belief, the vapor is not made up solely of water and contains chemicals that absolutely leaves a residue on everything that can be felt until cleaned, a residue that is usually sticky and uncomfortable to the touch while driving.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I smoke in my car.... If anyone has a problem with it, it's their problem


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


Do we really know what e cigs/vape does? As SuzeCB pointed out, can they give you *Tuberculosis *or a new string of cancer? A. And B. Any and I mean any lingering smell can impact future rides, so why bother (just because they don't say anything, the smell lingers, people that DONT smoke or around that can actually smell, they still know and might rate you later just on the stale lingering smell that smells like....). C. It is disrespectful..D. just because it is not smoke it is still 'smoking' you are driving in a 2 ton vehicle you really want anything like that floating around or lingering while focusing?
Plus it is just ******y thing to do, especially at these rates.

Drivers need to learn to say I am taking you from point A. to point B. Anything else get a limo.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

In my state, it's an offence to smoke or vape in the car as it's a public passenger vehicle, and there's up to $4000 fine or so.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kyanar said:


> In my state, it's an offence to smoke or vape in the car as it's a public passenger vehicle, and there's up to $4000 fine or so.


Smartest new law written IMO



Kyanar said:


> In my state, it's an offence to smoke or vape in the car as it's a public passenger vehicle, and there's up to $4000 fine or so.


Your state probably does science


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


When they start allowing vaping inside of restaurants, then I'll consider allowing it in my car.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Smartest new law written IMO
> 
> 
> Your state probably does science


It's just an extension of our smoking laws - they treat cigarettes and e-cigarettes exactly the same, just like the federal government does on airplanes. So it's banned in workplaces, public passenger vehicles, and within 4m of building entrances.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kyanar said:


> It's just an extension of our smoking laws - they treat cigarettes and e-cigarettes exactly the same, just like the federal government does on airplanes. So it's banned in workplaces, public passenger vehicles, and within 4m of building entrances.


Sure, but someone with a brain explained the difference in why that is, trust me


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


It's gross and rude. This vapor was just in someone's body, then I breathe it and it's in mine. Disgusting.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

exactly the u think we are breathing the same air yuk


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I wonder if DiDi drivers in Beijing have this concern ????


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

I think recycled vape air in Beijing is probably cleaner than the outside air.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


I think it's more of a respect issue.


----------



## EdOz (Sep 6, 2018)

I have no problem with vapers.. i am one myself. Everyone has asked though, which if you ask chances are i'm going to say yes


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only had two vapers in 3.5 years and I was cool with it.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Normanite said:


> It's gross and rude. This vapor was just in someone's body, then I breathe it and it's in mine. Disgusting.


So do u hold your breath when you have pax in the car? I mean your breathing what someone had in thier body all day everyday



Coachman said:


> I've only had two vapers in 3.5 years and I was cool with it.


I get a lot of college kids and they all ask.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The vape smoke doesn't bother me. Cigarettes on the other hand are a no-go.

I am surprised at those saying it only happens once a month. For me someone asks to vape practically daily.




Normanite said:


> It's gross and rude. This vapor was just in someone's body, then I breathe it and it's in mine. Disgusting.


You can say the same of the air they exhale, and even their farts.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


Thanks to drivers like you we hear "my other driver let me do it". I respond "we'll call that driver to give you a ride then!"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

My tainted view
Already beat cancer once
(Hairy cell luekemia) 
Why give a chit now 
Meow


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


I don't know the laws that govern your market, but in the Seattle market vaping in a rideshare is prohibited under county ordinance and ILLEGAL. It doesn't matter whether or not you mind, it's a matter of law.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I don't know the laws that govern your market, but in the Seattle market vaping in a rideshare is prohibited under county ordinance and ILLEGAL. It doesn't matter whether or not you mind, it's a matter of law.


Yep, so is taking a dump in public, selling heroine on the corner or breaking into cars on the street. Wake me up when Seattle enforces a law


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Yep, so is taking a dump in public, selling heroine on the corner or breaking into cars on the street. Wake me up when Seattle enforces a law


FWIW, I don't allow passengers to shit in my car, sell illegal drugs from the backseat or use me as a getaway car.

Will Seattle enforce a law? Probably not, but I'm not taking that chance because some asshole can't wait 5 minutes til they get home.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> FWIW, I don't allow passengers to shit in my car, sell illegal drugs from the backseat or use me as a getaway car.
> 
> Will Seattle enforce a law? Probably not, but I'm not taking that chance because some @@@@@@@ can't wait 5 minutes til they get home.


All for rule of the car, just LOL when someone says Seattle Law


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I don't know the laws that govern your market, but in the Seattle market vaping in a rideshare is prohibited under county ordinance and ILLEGAL. It doesn't matter whether or not you mind, it's a matter of law.


So you're saying you would allow it in your vehicle if Seattle made it legal?

For this thread we'll put you down as someone that doesn't mind vaping in their vehicle, but is a law obiding citizen.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you're saying you would allow it in your vehicle if Seattle made it legal?
> 
> For this thread we'll put you down as someone that doesn't mind vaping in their vehicle, but is a law obiding citizen.


I'm NOT anti vaping, but I'd prefer that people not do it in my vehicle because while it may not bother me, my next passenger may not be as tolerant. I sure as hell don't want a passenger complaining and getting me deactivated because someone wouldn't wait til they got home.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'm NOT anti vaping, but I'd prefer that people not do it in my vehicle because while it may not bother me, my next passenger may not be as tolerant. I sure as hell don't want a passenger complaining and getting me deactivated because someone wouldn't wait til they got home.


There you go. That's a good answer.
Hiding behind the law would just get you a 1 star from pax. But this most sober pax can respect.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

1 - I once got a nicotine buzz from someone vaping in my car. 
2 - it’s disrespectful. 

People don’t even ask. And when I tell them I don’t allow it, I get these strange responses. One guy said “oh of course” with a big smile on his face. They always seem to smile, and agree with my rule. Like some condescending sarcastic patronizing - I don’t know what. The appropriate response would be “ oh, I’m sorry” with at least a hint of remorse. You are blowing addictive chemicals in my car and could have completely predicted that I wouldn’t like it. It’s as if all the vape users are trading stories in a chat room somewhere and *****ing about all the snowflake Uber drivers that don’t respect their right to vape. I think it all goes back to that commercial - you know the one with the cocky ass hole saying “it’s time we take our freedom back”. Next time that attitude gets in my car I’m kicking him out.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> 1 - I once got a nicotine buzz from someone vaping in my car.
> 2 - it's disrespectful.
> 
> People don't even ask. And when I tell them I don't allow it, I get these strange responses. One guy said "oh of course" with a big smile on his face. They always seem to smile, and agree with my rule. Like some condescending sarcastic patronizing - I don't know what. The appropriate response would be " oh, I'm sorry" with at least a hint of remorse. You are blowing addictive chemicals in my car and could have completely predicted that I wouldn't like it. It's as if all the vape users are trading stories in a chat room somewhere and @@@@@ing about all the snowflake Uber drivers that don't respect their right to vape. I think it all goes back to that commercial - you know the one with the cocky ass hole saying "it's time we take our freedom back". Next time that attitude gets in my car I'm kicking him out.


You didn't happen to get the name of that juice they were vaping do you? That is some good juice if u got a buzz from the vape. BTW, I call BS on the nicotine buzz, that is in ur mind.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> You didn't happen to get the name of that juice they were vaping do you? That is some good juice if u got a buzz from the vape. BTW, I call BS on the nicotine buzz, that is in ur mind.


Funny thing about MY CAR - I can BS there all I want. But I'll kick out a pax for the same BS. Ain't that a *****?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

No smoking, vaping, eating, drinking (bottle water is okay) in my car, period!


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The vape smoke doesn't bother me. Cigarettes on the other hand are a no-go.
> 
> I am surprised at those saying it only happens once a month. For me someone asks to vape practically daily.
> 
> ...


I don't 1* for breathing (yet). Farts on the other hand...
The disingenuousness of vapers is very annoying. "I'll blow it out the window!" Next thing I know I'm in a poltergeist movie as the vapor swirls around the cabin.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The problem with vaping is the size of the aerosol cloud. A smoker takes a puff and its gone in a few second. Vaping creates a 3 cubic meter zone of stench that lingers. And yes, vape juice STINKS.

I complained to HR at work because idiots would vape on the walk out (not a designated smoking area). The next day the HR manager and I stood by the fence as the vaper walked out... the stank cloud engulfed like 5 people. HR manager didn't even look at me and just said he didn't understand why no one else complained.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Since this is featured I must confess, the one time I drove a pax back home instead of kicking to curb was because of vaping lol, it was stressful but I was at least respectful to the delusion he thought it was even an idea.

Yeah, I have it recorded, but who needs to hear another pax whine right? Get enough of that shit on a daily basis lol


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Cool until you get popped with a DUI thanks to some dooshnozzle PAX that exposed you to THC


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah nicotine is good for you.

Just ask any cancer patient that has died from smoking cigarettes that question. They will tell you that it's good for you.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.





Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


No problem man as long they're sharing the vapor bottle with you.



Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.
> [/





Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


Carry one of this


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Vaping does not smell, ergo, no problem.


That's the policy I've adopted as well. I tell smokers that I'm trying to be respectful of my future passengers by not having my car smell like cigarette smoke. Vaping does not produce the same lingering awfulness as tobacco.

I'm not a fan of either practice, but vaping doesn't cause nearly the amount of headaches for clean-up.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

You have to be careful, some states strictly ban smoking in vehicles used for transporting customers (and these are the states that usually also consider vaping as smoking). And, as a driver you will be the one with the ticket (even if you asked them to stop), and don't expect any help from Uber they will side with the customer who probably gave you a one star for telling them to not do something.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Jesus not this again... Nope nope and nope


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just for the record, I used to smoke. Nicotine is a stimulant, and I know the feeling of it in my blood. It’s subtle, but it’s definitely there. It’s what You are addicted to. It may be healthier than smoking for the user, but all the rules of etiquette that apply to smoking, apply to vaping as well. And all the corporations are profiting off your addiction same as they did with cigarettes. If you want to “take back your life” - try quitting the habit. But however you define taking back your life - keep it out of my car. I’ve already taken back my life. I’m not about to give up again to an entitled pax with an irreverent little vaping habit.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Vapers are typically low income, with very limited education little varmints. If you even THINK that you can vape in my car, ride over before it begins. My house (car), my life, my rules. I don't and won't conform to your liberal lifestyle. Try a Lyft driver. They are more apt to cater to the mileneral liberal hipster crowd who won't tip you and leave you with less than a 5 star rating.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yeah nicotine is good for you.
> 
> Just ask any cancer patient that has died from smoking cigarettes that question. They will tell you that it's good for you.


Most experts say Nicotine doesn't cause cancer. I dont trust "most experts" they usually say whatever they are paid to say. This generation is a giant test dummy on the effects of vaping, I dont want to be one of the dummies.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/323542.php


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


You couldn't be more wrong. Vapes are full of chemicals that when heated up in most cases turns into Cyanide.

It's rude to violate someone's air space with your choice of poison. Some people don't like to breathe in other people's shit and keep their body clean. Personally I prefer oxygen and don't like paxs vaping in my car.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Not a big deal to me. Nobody ever asks that does (if I even see the mod to know they do). If I see a pax has a mod and it’s a longer ride I’ll let em know I don’t care, just blow it out the window. But they’re few and far between, too. My wife vapes, in our only car I use for U/L, I keep a bottle of new car deodorizer in the glove box just in case, but nobody’s ever said anything. I quit smoking 5 or 6 years ago and even though I’m around my wife, smelling the wonderful flavors she gets, I have no inclination to start again (it’s called will power, but I’ve also not craved in years).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yeah nicotine is good for you.
> 
> Just ask any cancer patient that has died from smoking cigarettes that question. They will tell you that it's good for you.


Nicotine doesn't cause cancer. Everything else in tobacco does. Nicotine has its own set of issues including the main one: it's addictive.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


OH HELL NO! NOT IN MY CAR! NO BAD CHEMICALS? YOU ARE SERIOUSLY UNEDUCATED IF YOU BELIEVE THAT TO BE TRUE!


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Gandler said:


> You have to be careful, some states strictly ban smoking in vehicles used for transporting customers (and these are the states that usually also consider vaping as smoking). And, as a driver you will be the one with the ticket (even if you asked them to stop), and don't expect any help from Uber they will side with the customer who probably gave you a one star for telling them to not do something.


Hah. In my state, not only do they consider vaping the same as smoking (i.e. banned in public passenger vehicles) but the sale or possession of vapes containing nicotine is a criminal offence (not just a civil infraction - as liquid nicotine is classified as a Schedule 7 dangerous poison).

On the plus side, at least we only hit the smoker with the fine. About $260 a pop.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


They're is nothing wrong with it. I let them vape all the time



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> OH HELL NO! NOT IN MY CAR! NO BAD CHEMICALS? YOU ARE SERIOUSLY UNEDUCATED IF YOU BELIEVE THAT TO BE TRUE!


There is nothing wrong with it. It's steam that comes out


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> There is nothing wrong with it. It's steam that comes out


Steam is merely vapourised liquid. In this case, vapourised chemical concoction. Not water.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> Steam is merely vapourised liquid. In this case, vapourised chemical concoction. Not water.


Everytime we exhale it's a chemical concoction what's ur point?



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> OH HELL NO! NOT IN MY CAR! NO BAD CHEMICALS? YOU ARE SERIOUSLY UNEDUCATED IF YOU BELIEVE THAT TO BE TRUE!


I forgot people that don't vape know more than those who do, we do more research than than you think.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Everytime we exhale it's a chemical concoction what's ur point?


Ooooooh kay trolling. Not engaging on this.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They're is nothing wrong with it. I let them vape all the time
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with it. It's steam that comes out


You are ignorant at best....AT BEST.

Nope, if ya wanna vape and have the oral fixation of a 2 year-old or a porn star, that is you're ****ing problem. No vaping in my 50 feet of personal space. Had one passenger try it...my response..."put it out or get out"....yeah, they put it away. **** them.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Vape is a non issue.

Keep calm. Vape on


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Homie G said:


> Vape is a non issue.
> 
> Keep calm. Vape on


Or suck on a pacifier....same thing.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Can't tell you how many compliments and tips I've gotten over the years thanks to vaping like a fog machine between rides. One man's vape is another man's air freshener.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> There is nothing wrong with it. It's steam that comes out


I suppose you think that second hand smoke is perfectly safe too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They're is nothing wrong with it. I let them vape all the time
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with it. It's steam that comes out


Not true. There are chemicals as well, and not ALL the nicotine is absorbed. Do some research.

Is it better for you than smoking? It can be, depending on the quality of the juice, but that's determined by more than just flavor. It's far from not smoking at all, though, and there is evidence of 2nd and 3rd hand effects.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


I stop the car and tell them to get out, no tolerance for that.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They're is nothing wrong with it. I let them vape all the time
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with it. It's steam that comes out


It's not only steaming going into your lungs so there is ZERO chance that it's only steam coming out!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Vape away ? 

If you see a rider approaching your vehicle vaping when they get it make small talk then say hey feel free ti vape all you want. This yields great tips and your vehicle will smell good. I don’t judge if u want to vape Juuls or Cheeba it is good to go ?


----------



## Runeatic (Apr 30, 2016)

T


Christinebitg said:


> Why? Because I don't want to breathe that stuff. There ARE things in there that I shouldn't have to breathe.
> 
> Let's start with nicotine. I smoked years ago. I never want to start again. I would object to having to inhale that stuff.
> 
> ...


Here is NO nicotine in the smoke. It's just water vapor. Get educated.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Runeatic said:


> T
> 
> Here is NO nicotine in the smoke. It's just water vapor. Get educated.


Techically there is no "smoke" in the smoke. But many state smoking and fire laws still consider it "smoking"


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Vape is extremely toxic. Causes cauilflowering of the lungs. New studies say it's almost more harmful to your body than actual cigarettes. Only an idiot would sit and suck those things.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

As long as:

They ask first
Roll down window
It's very rare I get someone asking to vape to start with. Maybe 1 out of 100 PAX, if that.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

btone31 said:


> No smoking, vaping, eating, drinking (bottle water is okay) in my car, period!


Those are my rules too. Simple and easy.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Those are my rules too. Simple and easy.


Same here. In my city, smoking and vaping in licensed taxis and private hire cars ( including licensed Uber vehicles ) are criminal offences even if the vehicle is not being used to convey paying passengers at the time of the offence. Everybody here understands these rules. They are draconian, yes, so is enforcement, so nobody, including drivers, steps out of line. That's the way we like it.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> Same here. In my city, smoking and vaping in licensed taxis and private hire cars ( including licensed Uber vehicles ) are criminal offences even if the vehicle is not being used to convey paying passengers at the time of the offence. Everybody here understands these rules. They are draconian, yes, so is enforcement, so nobody, including drivers, steps out of line. That's the way we like it.


What city do you live in? And, who gets the citation? The driver, even if the passenger is smoking/vaping?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


-------------------------
I believe that you should do a little more research concerning your statement that there are no bad chemicals coming out of vaping. There is too much data to disprove that statement.
I definitely hope that you are not vaping with those children ( your avatar ) in the house or car.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Runeatic said:


> T
> 
> Here is NO nicotine in the smoke. It's just water vapor. Get educated.


Eh, me thinks YOU need the education. Quit being a dick behind your phone and do some reading.

https://www.physiciansweekly.com/is-vaping-dangerous-what-the-science-shows/
That's one of many. I am sure you know how to use Google. You can find many more where that came from.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't like.or condone smoking. Full stop. Vaping is another form.of smoking with less chemicals, but still chemicals, nonetheless. So, unless you're literally vaping water only, it ain't happening in my car.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/e-cigs-and-second-hand-vaping/


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Most people have enough sense to not do that in somebody else's vehicle. In the rare instance that some dumb ass thinks they could, I have them open the window and blow it out there.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Runeatic said:


> T
> 
> Here is NO nicotine in the smoke. It's just water vapor. Get educated.


I don't have to get educated to make rules for my car. You have to get out if you disrespect my space.

It's just water vapor? So you are under the impression that the juice you are buying is just a bottle of water? And you think WE need to get educated? Maybe some of the products are nicotine free, but we have no way of knowing if the pax would lie about it. From my experience with vapers, most are going to lie. Even without the nicotine, you're buying a bottle of chemicals.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Most people have enough sense to not do that in somebody else's vehicle. In the rare instance that some dumb ass thinks they could, I have them open the window and blow it out there.


NOPE! Wrong answer. You might be OK with the 90% that goes out the window but I am 100% NOT OK with the 10% that floats pass my lungs. It's not steam or vapor or whatever the makers would like others to believe. This is a cartridge loaded with Nicotine and God only knows what else that folks are sucking in AND blowing back out. 2nd hand smoke or 2nd hand Vape, it's still 2nd hand chemicals.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Runeatic said:


> There is NO nicotine in the smoke. It's just water vapor. Get educated.


There's nicotine in what you inhale. Unless you think your lungs can take all of it out, there has to be some in the second hand vapor. That's just not realistic.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

No vaping in my car under any circumstances. They can wait a few minutes untill the ride is completed.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

Gandler said:


> What city do you live in? And, who gets the citation? The driver, even if the passenger is smoking/vaping?


I'm across the pond in Edinburgh , Scotland. And yes, the driver of the vehicle gets the citation irrespective of whoever is smoking. Having said that, it's virtually a non issue here as smoking is banned virtually everywhere outside the home. Out in the open air in streets, parks etc is OK. Having been driving cabs and now Uber for the last 22 years I can recall only a small handful of occasions where a passenger/rider was so desperate for a cig that I relented and let him have a guilty ( ? ) puff. Even the drunks stub out their cigs or vapes when they see their car approaching for a pick up. That's just the way it is. Makes life easy when everybody knows the score.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Y


Ptuberdriver said:


> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


You must have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

I've only had 2 or 3 pax ignorant enough to ask to vape. 1 pax took a hit out of habit then immediately realized what she'd done and apologized before I even knew.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't like the smell of vaping, I don't want to have to breathe it, because it is steam it condenses and leaves a big stink in your car. And people can't go five minutes without taking a hit on their Vape? It's total BS. They should treat us like they would treat someone that they greatly respect his being nice enough to give him a ride in their car. This isn't a public bus.

That said, the two times I've actually had somebody ask me if it was okay if they Vape I said yes and open the windows. Asking first shows respect.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

The more I read this forum the more I realize that there are so many stupid people driving TNC.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I smoke in my car.... If anyone has a problem with it, it's their problem


Yep, it's your car. And your lungs, your choice. I would choose not to ride in your car. Without criticizing you.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

About 4000 trips, only once a passenger started vaping, without asking.
I told him no vaping in the car. He stopped doing it and said other drivers allow vaping.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I wouldn’t care about vape, if they ask.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

It stinks up the car.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I breathe far worse than a little vapour every day.


Wait, so as long as it's not as bad as the worse things you breathed in today, you're OK with breathing these in in a confined space?

Not exactly a compelling argument to ADD to the already horrible list of things we breathe in.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


There are indeed chemicals in vaping that are not favorable to the environment of a car.
If you are vaping, you get a cancel from me and I will back it up by video clip. 
I am an ex-smoker, so I have no desire to be around someone stinking like a piece of filthy nicotine trash.
So that is why I have a no vape and no smoke rule. My car my rules.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Maybe some of the products are nicotine free, but we have no way of knowing


How about a rule "no outside vape juice permitted". Then find empty vape juice bottles fill them up with water and sell them for $20 an ounce to the pax.

Just tell them it's "fire" and they will buy everything you have.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

68350 said:


> Yep, it's your car. And your lungs, your choice. I would choose not to ride in your car. Without criticizing you.


You would be promptly thrown out wherever you decided to criticize me as well..... Might be a long walk just for insulting another personal choice



BBslider001 said:


> Eh, me thinks YOU need the education. Quit being a dick behind your phone and do some reading.
> 
> https://www.physiciansweekly.com/is-vaping-dangerous-what-the-science-shows/
> That's one of many. I am sure you know how to use Google. You can find many more where that came from.


Everything is bad for you.... Literally everything


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Why? Because I don't want to breathe that stuff. There ARE things in there that I shouldn't have to breathe.
> 
> Let's start with nicotine. I smoked years ago. I never want to start again. I would object to having to inhale that stuff.
> 
> ...


Besides the health aspect, there's something more legally serious. The fact that if they're vaping weed or other related compounds, those drug molecules are going to end up in your bloodstream courtesy of your respiratory system. So unless you're in a drug friendly market like San Francisco/Bay Area, you could be detained by law enforcement for driving under the influence/being impaired. Which would translate into a permanent deactivation by U/L, regardless of whether it's legal to vape Mary Jane or not. Not worth the legal migrane from providing good CS support on the driver end IMO. U/L isn't going to care either way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KenLV said:


> as long as it's not as bad as the worse things you breathed in today, you're OK with breathing these in in a confined space? Not exactly a compelling argument to ADD to the already horrible list of things we breathe in.


Here is an interesting idea: how about these oh-so-smart people actually do something about the filth that is worse than the vape rather than pick on the vapers because they are easy targets which allows these same oh-so-smart people to pat themselves on the back for "improving everyone's lot"? They worry about something as silly as vaping while the major problems of filth go unaddressed or unsolved. "Cleaning up the vape" does little to "improve my lot". Cleaning up the filth that poorly maintained METRObusses and trucks spew into the air does far more to "improve my lot".



Ballermaris said:


> I am an ex-smoker, so I have no desire to be around someone stinking like a piece of filthy nicotine trash.


I am, as well. Just because I gave up the cigarets does not mean that everyone else must. I did not suddenly become oh-so-self-righteous when I gave up smoking.

What makes me laugh is that all of the people who want to micromanage everyone's lives will caterwaul about the evils of smoking or vaping, but insist that there is nothing wrong with smoking reefer. Reefer is fashionable, tobacco _ain't_.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

You hit the nail on the head. There’s nothing I can do about corporations polluting the environment, but if a vapor gets in my car he’s pretty easy to kick out. I can exercise at least that much control over my space. And it feels pretty good at least for that moment. I can be a petty hypocritical tyrant in my car, and the fact is I’ve got the law and the general consensus of the public on my side. Ain’t that a kick in the head?


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Eh, me thinks YOU need the education. Quit being a dick behind your phone and do some reading.
> 
> https://www.physiciansweekly.com/is-vaping-dangerous-what-the-science-shows/
> That's one of many. I am sure you know how to use Google. You can find many more where that came from.


From the above article: "While it is clear from these studies that much more research needs to be done, there is enough science to be concerned that ecigarettes *are not safe like many claim*. In fact, they appear to have many hazards that are still being discovered. Are they safer than cigarettes? That remains to be determined. No one can make that claim without more large-scale clinical trials. Until that time, hedge your bets where you will."

I'll continue to allow it in my car though. Like someone here basically said: there's a lot more stuff in our air, from our own tailpipe, to be concerned about. A little vape with the window down won't matter in the long run. Plus it smells good and doesn't seem to linger.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


Oh, so the chemicals they inhale, then subsequently exhale in a "vapor" form, is totally natural then? Horse crap!
I had a guy sucking on a vape as I pulled up to pick him up at the airport. I locked the doors and sat there. He said, "What are you doing?" I told him I will sit there for 5 minutes to collect the "passenger didn't show up fee" then I'm gonna ditch him. He asked why. I told him that nobody looks more stupid than people who vape. I offered him a deal, either what I was doing or I could punch him in the face as hard as I can one time. He declined the beatdown.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

\


partyrideMT said:


> From the above article: "While it is clear from these studies that much more research needs to be done, there is enough science to be concerned that ecigarettes *are not safe like many claim*. In fact, they appear to have many hazards that are still being discovered. Are they safer than cigarettes? That remains to be determined. No one can make that claim without more large-scale clinical trials. Until that time, hedge your bets where you will."
> 
> I'll continue to allow it in my car though. Like someone here basically said: there's a lot more stuff in our air, from our own tailpipe, to be concerned about. A little vape with the window down won't matter in the long run. Plus it smells good and doesn't seem to linger.


Pax sometimes vape in my car. The vape juice might cause cancer. But I'm only getting a small amount of that in the air 2nd hand and only maybe on 1 out of every 30 rides. I figure it is probably less harmful than cigarettes, and definitely less bad smelling and choking. I figure that the stuff might be toxic but I doubt it will make much of a difference in my lifespan.

Working is the process of giving up a little of your life to get money. You give up your life by using time you could have spent doing other things. You give up your life by wearing out your body from physical abuse, be it repetitive motions or inhaling vape juice.. this could take years off of your life, but you get money in exchange. And sometimes you die on the job. The risk is part of the reason for being paid money too. It's just part of life. Everyone sacrifices for work.

I used to work in a battery factory. I was surrounded by toxic battery fumes and toxic battery chemical dust solids. The factory kept down the contaminants to "safe levels", but I have my doubt as to how "safe" the levels were when I'd often feel sick from dealing with it. Working in a battery factory for a year, hours on end in fumes, probably took more days off of my life expectancy than the daily second hand vape for a 5-15 minutes.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

I think it's rude as hell to just assume it's ok to smoke or vape in some stranger's car!

Then just this weekend I get a cloud of vape come up from the back seat.....from the woman back there with her kid in the booster seat


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


yeah go ahead and Vape when we get to your house mind if i go in and take a DUMP!!!! thanks


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You would be promptly thrown out wherever you decided to criticize me as well..... Might be a long walk just for insulting another personal choice


You seem to have a little reading comprehension issue. My post states that I'd simply choose not to ride in your car, WITHOUT criticism.

I grew up in a house full of cig smoke. Can't stand the stench as an adult. I don't care if you smoke in your ride share vehicle. I'd simply step back out and request another ride. No big deal.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> When they ask me I say "yeah....


That's such a good story.

Now, why would you care what the rest of us do?


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

@OldBay this thread confirms a recent article I read about how nasty rideshare vehicles are. We all can agree on some level of harm to health or addictive properties with smoking/vaping; that is not the biggest issue for me. It's the lack of cleanliness! Smoking/vaping creates a film all over the interior of the car. It's not always easy to wipe that film off. Comment after comment and you are the only other person that commented on cleanliness.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Why is there a stigma with people who vape in the car? I'll get 1-2 pax say that the driver yelled at them for hitting their juul(barely any vapor coming out). When they ask me I say "yeah, your saving me money on air fresheners, because most give off a nice smell after, and I have yet had a pax who complained that the car smelled like vape.
> 
> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


Popcorn lung read all about it.
Popcorn lung psh it's nothing serious, would a company lie to you?

Right, right popcorn lung. So vaping is related to popcorn lung, it's um a newish disease you can read all about it in the link I gave you. So you know, harmless chemicals, hey why not give me some popcorn lung, mmmmmmm who thought permeant lung scarring smelled like cherries? So no, you vape in my car you GTFO. You want popcorn lung? You want to lie on a hospital bed gasping for air someday, mmmmmmm cherries hope it was good.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Vaping is fine with me


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

I get so ****ing high in my car I dont care a bit what they "vape". And so far, everyone has offered up their weed pens with no question, just courtesy (which is effing wild to me considering how many social Grace's they actually lack. I mean why not save the money?)

But really I can see at least 5 easy reasons any driver would want to say no which are all well founded.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Now I know that some think that there's bad chemicals coming out of the vape, but THERE ISN'T.


*You're an idiot. *The crap that comes out of those things is TOXIC. And myself, I have asthma, and I am extremely allergic to the vapors, especially the ones with propylene glycol.

And BTW, you cwon't have a pax complain to you about a smell, they'll just give you a one star.

and to add, most morons that are vaping are vaping weed - great, all for it, but not in my car. Here in California, that's illegal under 23221 not to mention 23152 which can get you a DUI and land you in JAIL and suspended license.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

I allow it, with exhalation out the window. Almost everyone who has done it asked first. It doesn't linger or stink the way smoke does, and I say that as a former smoker who is very sensitive to lingering tobacco odor. I'd rather have somebody vaping any day than the ones that crush their butt out as I pull up and simply reek.

I haven't had anyone vape cannabis that I know of. I think the likelihood of any discernible effect from 2nd-hand THC is exceptionally low even if all the windows are up and they vaped non-stop for the entire ride. The concentration is just too low.


----------



## Ratskorogami (5 mo ago)

DO NOT SWEAT WITH THE WINDOWS CLOSED. Because over time, your windshield will become covered in a thin, sticky layer of glycerin, easily visible on a sunny day. This will make visibility out of your car with the effect of a hedgehog in a fog. Many e-cigarette manufacturers are trying to find a solution for vaping car owners, but so far nothing better than Non-tobacco Heated Experience | NEAFS | Tobacco Free Sticks has been found. It is only suitable for those who have a craving for cigarettes, i.e. ex-smokers. So if you want to get from point A to point B safely, the solution here is one - open the window, the sunroof, lower the top if you're in a convertible, or don't smoke behind the wheel. This point also applies to passengers, so make sure no one is smoking behind the wheel.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Regardless whether or not cigarettes and vaping is good or bad for you, or for the people around you for that matter, what a lot of people seem to be missing is the fact that people nowadays don't have common courtesy when it comes to other people.

When you go into someone else's home, there are certain etiquettes that you follow that are Unwritten but you know what they are. Number one would be not taking a dumping somebody else's house. But we all know why so let's not discuss that and get sidetracked.

With Rideshare these people are paying for a service for you to perform for them. So common courtesy is replaced with I paid for this ride mentality. But they don't realize they paid for the ride and not to smoke
Or vape in someone else's property. You don't smoke on a bus because it's courtesy to others to refrain, but you're just one person. That common courtesy no longer applies in their eyes.

To be honest this lack of common courtesy all started back when the internet started to get its momentum. People could hide behind a screen name and have no repercussions for the actions and what they did or said online. Through The Years this migrated to the normal thinking of how people treat other people in real life. So this is the long-winded version of saying,

The internet has destroyed the fabric of society.


----------

